# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Vba excel  chr(34) and chr(38) not working in mac

## sthiru

Vba excel  chr(34) and chr(38) not working in mac  Please help

Thanks
Thiru

----------

